# Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!



## Munin666 (29. Dezember 2015)

*Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

Guten Tag,

ich habe gerade hier ein Notebook wo die BIOS Batterie leer war, welche ich austauschen sollte.
Gesagt getan...das Notebook wird eigentlich immer ohne Internet betrieben, daher waren die Updates auf dem Stand von 2010, also Updates auch noch gleich durchgeführt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das das Notebook immer schön warm wird, der Lüfter dreht allerdings nur kaum hörbar (nur wenn man das Ohr direkt dran hält).

Offenbar wird das Notebook auch heiß genug damit es bei Last ausschaltet (schon 2x passiert).
Ich habe auch mal nach dem Lüfter geguckt, der ist eigentlich sauber genug, auch wenn ich ihn trotzdem mal mit Druckluft ausgepustet habe.
Im Bios habe ich mal nach geguckt ob man dort einstellen kann wie schnell der Lüfter dreht, da gibt es als Beschreibung mehrere Modis, aber zur Auswahl steht mir nur " Silent " und " Auto ".

Kennt jemand dieses Notebook und wüsste da vielleicht Rat wieso der so heiß wird?


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

Wie warm wird denn die CPU ? Wärmeleitpaste getauscht, da wo das Mobo eh schon draussen war?


----------



## Munin666 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wie warm wird denn die CPU ? Wärmeleitpaste getauscht, da wo das Mobo eh schon draussen war?



Das Mobo war nicht draußen, es ist hinten eine der Klappen wodrunter direkt die BIOS Battery sitzt und man auch direkt an das Kühlsystem kommt.
Die Temperaturen kann ich leider auch nicht so einfach auslesen, aber ich hab herausgefunden das das Notebook im Akku Betrieb minimal kühler war...also in den Energieeinstellungen geprüft was denn diese Einstellungen von Fujitsu so ändern. z.B. setzen sie im Strom Betrieb die Minimale CPU Leistung auf 100% fest, er taktet also nie runter.
Jetzt steht er auf ausbalanciert.

Ich prüfe ob dies was bringt und lese die Temperaturen dann eventuell später noch einmal aus.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

Mit coretmp kannst du dir temperaturen schnell auslesen


----------



## Munin666 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

So sehen die Temps aus während er lediglich nach Windows Updates sucht.
Viel zu hoch wenn man mich fragt! Der Lüfter bleibt währenddessen aber nahezu lautlos.
PS: Die Windows Update Suche geht auch einfach nicht zuende, er sucht jetzt schon seit über einer Stunde, daher denke ich das ein Idle Screenshot erstmal eine Weile dauern wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flotus1 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

Intel® Coreâ„¢2 Duo Processor T6670 (2M Cache, 2.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) Specifications

TJunction ist 105°C. Und suchen nach Windows-Updates lastet so einen Core2Duo schon ordentlich aus. Die CPU-Temperatur scheint deshalb im normalen Bereich zu sein.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

In den div. Foren ließt man was von 70 °C im Betrieb, scheint also ganz normal zu sein.

WLP tauschen wäre trotzdem nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Munin666 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> In den div. Foren ließt man was von 70 °C im Betrieb, scheint also ganz normal zu sein.
> 
> WLP tauschen wäre trotzdem nicht verkehrt.



Ok danke, bliebe nur noch die Frage wieso der über 1h Updates suchen kann aber keine findet?
Das kann ja auch nicht normal sein oder?


----------



## flotus1 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6555 zu heiß!*

Doch, ist es. Das kann noch deutlich länger dauern.


----------

